# Ron thinks I’ve lost my mind!



## Ronni (Dec 15, 2022)

And maybe I have!  But seriously, ain’t he cute??


----------



## Oldntired (Dec 15, 2022)

Love it!


----------



## Been There (Dec 16, 2022)

Did you make that? Good job.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 16, 2022)

Awesome!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

Ronni said:


> And maybe I have!  But seriously, ain’t he cute?? View attachment 256360


It's just a bit of fun....


----------



## Right Now (Dec 16, 2022)

That has got to make you smile every time you look!  Very cute!


----------



## Devi (Dec 16, 2022)

I love it, @Ronni! And Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## jujube (Dec 16, 2022)

Well, if you manage to find your mind please check to see if mine is keeping company with it.  I'd really like to have it back somewhere before the end of the year.....


----------

